# 65000



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

I just got a LGB 65000 sound module.

I run LGB MTS.

To test it out I was expecting to just connect the power leads to the track and then select loco 3 and operate it. It. hit the speed button and expect to hear the chuff, hit the function buttons and trigger the other sounds.

When I looked a the instructions it indicated the owner should be connect to the track (DC) or the loco plug.

Question: Can I just connect this to the track or will the AC MTS voltage blow the unit?

I don't really have a loco plug because my locos all have 55021 decoders that I installed.

For permanent installation I had planned to set it int he cab, connect it to the track leads that I had strung to the cab and then set the 65000's address to the same address to the same address as the loco.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

I figured out the power. I took a chance and connected it the AC MTS tracks and it worked except for the item below. Gotta love LGB instruction manuals.

New Question:

It seems that the Number 6 function, Coal Shoveling Sound only works after you move the loco and then stop it.

Example: you turn the power on and select the loco. You hit 6 and get nothing. You hit 1 and get the whistle. Then you move the loco and stop ii. Then you hit 6 and you get the coal shoveling sound.

Has anyone experienced the same thing?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It would't need coal until it had ran for awhile. LOL


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think you would need coal to fire it up to start. He he he.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

You're a riot Alice, a regular riot...bang zoom! lol.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

All kidding aside, if anyone has experience with this unit on MTS, I could use some help.

The unit seems finicky. Sometimes it works sometimes it does not. Sometimes I have to it various buttons to get it to turn on.

I can no longer get the coal shoveling sound. Buttons 1-4 seem to work fine abut 5 does nothing and 6 just give a short chuff and then shuts the unit off.
I am tempted to send it back unless I can figure out if a CV is not set correctly and could fix it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have the manual for the 65000. ALso, you can do a reset by writing 55 to address 55 in most LGB decoders.


----------

